# Rod recommendation



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking for a distance plugging surf rod.
I currently use a RainShadow SU1266 with Abu 6500 CS Rocket/BG CL and 5500 CS Mag Elite all spooled with 30 & 50# Spider Stealth.
I am happy with it except the 1266 seems a bit stiff for say pencil and also getting greedy on distance as well. 
I am looking into Lami XRA 1322(1)-2 at this point but not sure what else is available out there.
Could anyone suggest alternative(s)?

Thanks,

Troy

P.S. BTW, I mostly throw 1.5 - 3 Oz plugs or metal about same range.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would look into the SU1386.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Forget the braid...*

I use 15 lb mono on my ABU 6500 CS Mag and All Star 1265 combo and it smoke metal! 

I use braid on spinners - they need the help!

Sandcrab


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

zziplex powertex bass..light in weight and throws a looooong way


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

I use a G Loomis SUR1324S 11 foot spinnning. It is mated with a Daiwa SS2600 Tournament reel and 14# Fireline. I've casted a 2.25 oz Gibbs Polaris and 2.25 oz Hopkins Shorty well over four hundred feet. Connman has casted this rod over five hundred feet. It is my go to rod for Distance Plugging.

Bill Sr


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

*Thanks all!*

Question on ZPB...
I heard about this rod as well but was wondering about couple of things.
1. Is it flex enough to work pencil on it?
2. Saw the list price from their site  , any US source with good price?

Thanks again and please let me hear more options.

Troy


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im not huge into plugging, but i THINK it could work a 2-3 ounce pencil ok..sommeone else should prolly add t this, ive only cast the rod with 2-3 ounces,...might want to check out(do a search) dream catcher tackle outta new jersey, i got my hst from him and he ahd great service and prices,


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Wheels Reels Rods*

You really ought to look at the plugging rods Tommy Wheeler has out. If they are anything like the fusion then they are powerful rods.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Plugging rod*

The Zziplex Powertex Bass should work a Pencil Popper just fine. A source for blank or custom Zziplex rods here in Florida is Mike Foster. See his site at Floridasurffishing.com -- he has a price list at the top of the main forum.

He and I built two rods last Spring for plugging. He built up the Zippy PTB and I the Conoflex Nevada. The purpose was for throwing plugs (including Pencil Poppers) a long way for hooking beach-run Tarpon. He has some pictures on his site of the building process. We fit the rods with cork grips, Fuji lowriders and spined them for spinning reels.

He built several other Zziplex and Conoflex rods for guys who have used them with great success for casting plugs to Roosterfish in Mexico. I know that they are real happy with their Conoflex Gambits and Nevadas.

I also use a Conoflex Barracuda Thief for throwing plugs and metal for Tarpon. I really like the action of that rod. The Conoflex Assassin is another fine action rod for plugs -- trouble with plugging is you can only use one rod at a time.

Since my rods are fitted with Fuji low riders , I can also use them with conventional reels. Frequently I will throw Penn 525 Mags on those rods when bait fishing for table fare. Any of those Conoflex blanks should work fine with your mentioned conventional reels.


----------

